
2015 – What Didn’t Happen - julianpye
http://avc.com/2015/12/what-didnt-happen/
======
jsjohnst
In what universe is the Apple Watch a "flop"!? It's definitely had its issues,
but to call in a flop seems either ignorant or having an agenda to push. If
you read the end of his bullet, you'll see which of those is right. ;)

